# 2011 Specialized S-Works Road Show



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

Came into the shop today. Limited Edition Ion road shoes. They are also going to make the stumpy trainers in this color with Boa closures. These are HOT!!!!!!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Those are frigg'n awesome indeed!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

***** My Eyes*******


----------



## DNM (Feb 27, 2008)

Until they make S-Works in a narrow width, I must stay with Pro.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

hideous


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

What the- ?
So they just hadda compete w/ the Mavic shoes, or what?


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

way better than the mavic's, i know, i had a pair. they aren't yellow, they are a neon green. similar to glow in the dark. they are only doing them as a limited edition. they look way better in person than my crappy camera.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

avalnch33 said:


> way better than the mavic's, i know, i had a pair. they aren't yellow, they are a neon green. similar to glow in the dark. they are only doing them as a limited edition. they look way better in person than my crappy camera.



No, they look just as hideous in person !!!

But they are awesome shoes....I have the white snd red ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

jrob1775 said:


> No, they look just as hideous in person !!!
> 
> But they are awesome shoes....I have the white snd red ones. :thumbsup:


everyone has white shoes, just wanted something a little different.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

jrob1775 said:


> No, they look just as hideous in person !!!
> 
> But they are awesome shoes....I have the white snd red ones. :thumbsup:


Those shoes feel comfy as my favorite pair of slippers. Awesome!


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm picking up a pair myself tomorrow. They look great in person too! The white look great too but you don't see the yellowish green every day. Different. I haven't tried them on so I'm looking forward to seeing if they feel comfortable. There expensive though. $300 at the LBS. Not sure what they are going for in other parts of the country.


----------

